# Jodie Kidd to present Top Gear



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

RIP Top Gear


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope thats a joke


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

She's rubbish on "The Classic Car Show" on Ch4, not even eye-candy.

I think the guys from "the Last Leg" would make a good alternate team to Clarkson & Co because they seem to have the same dynamic and craic as the outgoing lads.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it confirmed? I've only read rumours so far.

Personally I'm not the biggest Jodie Kidd fan. I wouldn't judge her on the Classic Car Show though. It appears she is trying to mimic Quentin Wilson and talk in the same fashion, as if that's the thing to do in upper class classic car circles. 

She normally sounds more normal. Maybe she is just better being a guest rather than a presenter.


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

typical bbc trying to keep the PC brigade happy, whats the chances of somebody gay being announced ?


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be the lineup is supposed to be Jodie Kidd, Philip Glenister and Chris Martin . Its been reported in Daily Mail


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Sure it isn't Guy Martin? Chris Martin is a singer/song-writer.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I heard a rumor that they were thinking of bringing these 3 out of retirement..

￼


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

sistersvisions said:


> I heard a rumor that they were thinking of bringing these 3 out of retirement..
> 
> ￼


If only lol make more sense than suggested lineup


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Or these, it'd save all the international ****-ups.......


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Would be good if they approached chris harris lol. Atleast itd be entertaining.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nonsense.

OP trying to get us all excited about something that hasn't even been confirmed.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Rip tg


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

According to Wikipedia it is still a programme in production, *is* rather than *was*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_(2002_TV_series)


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

J.C. is a pillock but he is a pillock with charisma that made watching TG funny and informative .They are going to struggle to findy anyone with car knowledge wit and a person who doesn't mind bending the rules now and again .Notice gents ladies I wrote now and again not every bloody time he/she opens their mouths
Daz


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

zippo said:


> J.C. is a pillock but he is a pillock with charisma that made watching TG funny and informative .They are going to struggle to findy anyone with car knowledge wit and a person who doesn't mind bending the rules now and again .Notice gents ladies I wrote now and again not every bloody time he/she opens their mouths
> Daz


Summed up perfectly.

Clarkson got too big for his boots quite a lot.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Top gear is JC , hammond and may unfortunately, without them it will just be another flop motoring show, at least change its name so when it does flop it won't be Top gear that dies.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Other than Guy Martin they're just wooden people with little personality.


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

Philips Glenister's driving must be bad every time he gets behind the wheel poor Ant cringes in For the love of cars, cant wait to see him on the test track :car::car:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've already said goodbye to Top Gear and resigned myself to the fact that no matter who they get to takeover the show it will never be in the slightest bit as entertaining as Clarkson, Hammond and May were. I could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

http://autoweek.com/article/car-life/meet-your-new-top-gear-hosts

It isn't a job I'd want as so many people's minds are already made up and every moment will be compared.

I like car shows, even mediocre ones; which even Top Gear was at times (oh no, he did not just say that!).
I think we need more not less of them so I'll watch.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Maniac said:


> Other than *Guy Martin* they're just wooden people with little personality.


I Know i may get flamed for this but who is Guy Martin :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hes an isle of man tt rider / presenter/ really funny likeable guy


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I take it Guy didn't get the memo...

(Sorry for the overly large image, I'm using photobucket on my phone and it's cr*p! Can't even reduce the size!)


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I personally think Top Gear should just do the honourable thing and die.

It doesn't matter who they get to replace the previous trio it will never be the same show and people will dislike any of the new presenters because they aren't Clarkson, Hammond and May.

Guy Martin is a really cracking bloke and I love the Speed shows he presented, I love his way of presenting the programme, but I can guarantee that if he did end up doing Top Gear he'd get slated, it's just not the right show for him to do.

His style really wouldn't fit the type of programme Top Gear has become.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

sistersvisions said:


> I heard a rumor that they were thinking of bringing these 3 out of retirement..
> 
> ￼


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Crafoo said:


> I personally think Top Gear should just do the honourable thing and die.
> 
> It doesn't matter who they get to replace the previous trio it will never be the same show and people will dislike any of the new presenters because they aren't Clarkson, Hammond and May.
> 
> ...


Agree.

Jodie Kidd and Phillip Glenister are terrible choices, Glenister knows nothing about cars, so who ever suggested him must be insane. 
Guy Martin is entertaining, but really not his sort of thing.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Record viewing on show one. Lowest viewing figures by episode 2.


----------

